# How to Retain Visitors



## sastark (Aug 18, 2010)

(not sure where to post this, but thought visitors go well with "evangelism" so I put it here.)

I posted a piece today at my blog about How to Retain Visitors. I'd be curious to hear if others on the board have things they would add to the list.


----------



## jjraby (Aug 18, 2010)

serve coffee, have several plasma screen T.V.s and make sure there is a bookstore right outside of the sanctuary.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 18, 2010)

Rope®, restraining the unwilling since the advent of weaving.


----------



## coramdeo (Aug 18, 2010)

We use smoke and mirrors and bright spot lights to hypnotize them.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 18, 2010)

motorcycles, don't mention sin, lights, don't mention sin, big drums, don't mention sin, Hawaiian shirts, don't mention sin, golf carts, don't mention sin, starbucks, don't mention sin, and be motivational.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 18, 2010)

jjraby said:


> serve coffee, have several plasma screen T.V.s and make sure there is a bookstore right outside of the sanctuary.


 
Excellent. We're on the right track!


----------



## Austin (Aug 18, 2010)

I assume this was meant to be a serious question. If so, while appreciate the humor, I certainly would be interested in serious, non-derogatory comments, as this has long been a question of mine. Of course, I'm fixing to start working at a prison as a chaplain, so I won't have to worry about people leaving .


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 18, 2010)

Those 5 are good suggestions, though our church doesn't really do much official "following up" though its not uncommon for our members to call up the people by their own will. Our church doesn't have any sort of "plan" for retaining visitors, we just act like kind Christian people who love the Word of the true and living God. Those who stay do so because they love the worship, especially preaching, and, with a lesser emphasis, fellowship. 

Of course, every church has unique circumstances that must be accounted for. My church is hated by almost every other church in the area because 1) we are the only Calvinistic church while the rest are either anti-Calvinist or of the persuasion that doctrines such as election only divide and so are only "classroom issues"; 2) and we are the only church that isn't "Purpose Driven" or at the very least "seeker friendly," and in fact we are _anti_-Purpose Driven, which ends up being a direct attack on the entire church model of those in the area; 3) those who want solid, biblical preaching either starve in the local churches or come to ours. Seriously, our church is made up primarily of those who left other churches because they don't preach the whole counsel, or hardly any part of the counsel, of God's word. Most pastors here treat churches like businesses and thus appeal to worldliness and spiritual simplicity because they want to retain people. Those who actually want the truth either end up very frustrated or leave for our church. 
I will use this last Sunday as an anecdote of those who are "retained." An older couple came to our church for the first time, and during the sermon (we are going through Romans 4 at the moment) the lady jumped up excitedly with her fist in the air and said "Amen." She then sat back down and at the end of the sermon went to our pastor and told him that she has been in the area for 26 years at several of the largest churches but felt like she was spiritually starving; she had been looking for "meat and potatoes" preaching and guaranteed that she would be back next Sunday. So while jumping up is hardly typical in our church, it was great to see the spirit of God working in her heart and giving her such joy. 

The Word of God. It's our retainment strategy.  And we are growing strongly.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 18, 2010)

sastark said:


> (not sure where to post this, but thought visitors go well with "evangelism" so I put it here.)
> 
> I posted a piece today at my blog about How to Retain Visitors. I'd be curious to hear if others on the board have things they would add to the list.


 
Seth, you'd done a good job outlining the main features, in my opinion. Just to follow up on your list with a few of the things we do here at Oceanside URC:

1. Pray that God will send visitors.

2. Welcome them with lots of love. Church growth "gurus" say it's best to leave visitor alone and if they initiate conversation, then talk. This is garbage. We are image-bearers of God who need fellowship, friendship, and community. Even if people never come back, they should not be able to say, "That was an unfriendly, unloving church."

3. Give them a visitor packet. Ours has a pastoral letter, brief description of who we are, and a few freebies (Tabletalk, Modern Reformation, our creeds and confessions).

4. Have a great literature rack/table. Stamp everything with your church's info. Make everything free for visitors.

5. Get the visitors' contact information. If you can, ask permission to add them to the church's email list. I use MailChimp and send out an e-newsletter every week with a brief word from the Pastor, the week's sermon texts/titles, announcements, and prayer requests. If you want to see an example, just go to my Facebook page and look for one.

6. Show hospitality to your visitors. Every Lord's Day, we have a hospitality rotation with a family from our congregation hosting lunch for a few members and any and all visitors in attendance. Have a small typed-out paper with the address, directions, etc.

7. Follow-up, follow-up, follow-up! Use phone, email, Facebook, falcon, whatever you have.

8. Most of all, preach the Word in a passionate, engaging, deep, and memorable way. People need to hear the Lord through his Word. Without this, all we have is a social club.


----------



## sastark (Aug 18, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > (not sure where to post this, but thought visitors go well with "evangelism" so I put it here.)
> ...


 
Thank you, Pastor Hyde! I forgot to mention that my church does provide a visitor's packet with some freebies. I also really like the idea of having a rotating hospitality list. 

I'd never heard the "let the visitors initiate contact" garbage. I know one thing my wife and I specifically looked for in a new church (when we moved to Southern California) was a place where people said "Hi" to us. It took us a couple of visits to different churches before that happened. That, to me, is unacceptable.


----------



## dudley (Aug 18, 2010)

The five suggestions in the article are all excellent and they are what make the visitor feel welcomed. It is also important to realize that the visitor might be exploring for a home church and exploring different denominations. All the suggestions above were done in each of the Presbyterian congregations I explored while searching. I do think that follow up with the visitor is important and letting them know you would like to have them return and you would like to meet them personally.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Aug 18, 2010)

I can only speak as a member, but recently I followed up with a visitor, who was at the time new to town, by phone just to say hi and ask them if they needed any help moving in. I think it really is more of a function of how your members treat visitors. Will they greet someone they don't recognize or will they be standoffish? When they do greet them, do they engage in actual conversation, trying to get interested in the other person, or do they just exchange the peace and move on? Do your members invite people they don't recognize to lunch or inform them about upcoming events? I think it is a culture and attitude that the preacher and elders must model and encourage.


----------



## dudley (Aug 18, 2010)

yoyoceramic said:


> I can only speak as a member, but recently I followed up with a visitor, who was at the time new to town, by phone just to say hi and ask them if they needed any help moving in. I think it really is more of a function of how your members treat visitors. Will they greet someone they don't recognize or will they be standoffish? When they do greet them, do they engage in actual conversation, trying to get interested in the other person, or do they just exchange the peace and move on? Do your members invite people they don't recognize to lunch or inform them about upcoming events? I think it is a culture and attitude that the preacher and elders must model and encourage.



I think Mark hit it right on the head...*get interested in the other person*! If you engage them by your interest in them you will encourage them to respond and will have a better chance of them returning and joining the congregation.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 18, 2010)

Be friendly and give them a basket of goodies. That almost worked for my friend except the church was KJVO.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 18, 2010)

- Preach the Good News of the grace of God in Jesus Christ. Be neither a feel-good, country club church nor a hellfire, you'd-better-behave sort of church. People truly are looking for alternatives to such churches, and these are the visitors you want to keep.

- A we're-right-they're-wrong attitude is a huge turn-off, and it should be. Hopefully you _are_ more right. But having a superior attitude about it is wrong. True humility coupled with sound teaching is both rare and attractive.

- Then be friendly and welcoming in all the ways folks here have mentioned. If you truly treasure the aforementioned grace of God in Jesus Christ, this should come naturally. But practice and prepare anyway.

- A tip for collecting address and phone info for follow-up: Have _everybody_ sign an attendance pad, with contact info, at every service. If the regulars are doing it, that makes guests much more likely to do it too. It also gives folks sitting next to guests a natural opening to introduce themselves if it's passed around from seat to seat before or after the service (or during, depending on your view of whether this can be part of worship). Yeah, it's more work for regulars. But worth it if you truly want to be welcoming.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 18, 2010)

These are great suggestions that have been made. I too have heard the mantra to leave people alone, or to let them initiate questions. It's a load of nonsense! Of course we do not want to be overbearing and frighten people. But we don't just ignore them either. Welcome people, take an interest in them. Do so authentically. When we are the people that live and believe the theology we profess then we will have a sweet fragrance. People, especially non -Christians, can spot any disconnect a mile off. There's no need for gimmicks, just live and be the people that in Christ we claim to be.


----------



## Austin (Aug 19, 2010)

A big "amen" to the comments about being friendly. When I was growing up in AZ one thing the Mormons did well was that they were SO welcoming. Of course they are a cult. But in my experience and observation, the way that cults grow is by doing well something that Christians should do, but don't. when I was in High School, every High School in metro Phoenix had a Mormon church across the street. And every one of those churches was open & welcoming to the kids. Why on earth are they so good at it while so many Christian churches are not? It's sad. 

Also, it has long been my contention that one of the best ways to grow a church is by being warm & hospitable. An invitation to lunch or dinner after church, actually engaging people before & after the service with _*sincere*_ interest in them, and a smile, handshake & some warm conversation with the minister always goes over well, in my experience. 

I am currently w/o a call, having returned to AZ to (hopefully) get on at the local state penitentiary, we are currently attendeding my father-in-law's church plant. It's a bunch of dispensational, non-denominational, marginally Calvinistic Baptists who come there for "meat." But it's really more of a classroom than a congregation. Don't get me wrong, I love my in-laws, but my f-in-l is a retired engineer who is obviously a retired engineer (personality-wise). And the congregation reflects that. It's odd, they all know that I am a minister, and that I'm the pastor's son-in-law, and still no one talks to me. And I keep thinking to myself, "If they don't talk to *me*, who *do* they talk to?" They're nice folks who sincerely love Jesus, but unless they are able to break out of the introverted brainiac mode, I am afraid that they won't see much growth. 

And for what it's worth, the church situation in Tucson is so bad that statistically, if every church (Evangelical or liberal) in town had 2 services filled to capacity, only something like 25% of the population here would have room to go. Think about that: a city with almost a million people has room for only 250,000 if every church was at double capacity! Surely this place needs more churches, and churches that are welcoming, warm, and winsome to those who visit. 

Just my thoughts late in the evening...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2010)

A few things seem to translate from my former life as a sales consultant/trainer. Be friendly. If you are not friendly, fake a smile or go home. Slow down. Take time to really talk to people, don't just give them a pitch. My training focused on getting the salesmans mind off of the close and on to the cust. as a person. People can tell if you are only asking "qualifying questions" Or if you are just trying to get to know them. Although this seems counter-intuitive to most sales people it actually increases orders. The prospect can tell that you are focused on them, and so their trust level increases.

When people come to a church, they are more interested in the people then the doctrine. So don't hit them up with a quiz about the solas, or baptism. Just find out about them. Ask more questions, who they are, where from, what do they do? So my advice is assign someone to the task of "meeting" visitors. This not the same as a greeter. A "meeter" will get to know them, get them a coffee, invite them to lunch, and follow up. This person can naturaly get all of the info that a visitor card captures, but it also creates a setting that allows for a natural follow up call/visit. in my opinion this is a deaconal function. Although these people do not need to be ordained deacons, they should have the same spiritual gifts & qualifications.


----------



## calgal (Aug 19, 2010)

Being a genuinely welcoming church (from the pastor on down) and not overdoing the friendly is a good start. Also saying Hi to the strangers is nice but don't be phony. My husband HATES that. And do extend an invite but don't be surprised if the folks say no the first couple times. Some of us take a while to warm up to strangers.


----------



## Der Pilger (Aug 24, 2010)

sastark said:


> (not sure where to post this, but thought visitors go well with "evangelism" so I put it here.)
> 
> I posted a piece today at my blog about How to Retain Visitors. I'd be curious to hear if others on the board have things they would add to the list.


 
Perhaps you're asking the wrong question. To me, a better question would be: How may we best serve the people who visit our church?

Answer: Do not use sales tactics. Unbelievers are not stupid, and they will detect your insincerity. That will only bring shame on the name of Christ. Do preach the gospel without compromise, seeking to please God and not man. Those whom God draws through the preached Word will stay.

That means 0% failure because the Word is preached faithfully and accurately, God is glorified and the visitors are loved.


----------



## sastark (Aug 24, 2010)

Der Pilger said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > (not sure where to post this, but thought visitors go well with "evangelism" so I put it here.)
> ...


 
Jeremy,

While I agree with much of what you say, I also believe that having a church where the Word is preached will result in observable actions among the congregation, such as being friendly, welcoming, and hospitable. What I want to know is: what are the best ways we can show those attributes to visitors? I don't want to use sales tactics, and you make a good point about visitors (unbelievers or just believers looking for a new church) detecting insincerity. I believe the members of my church are sincerely friendly, I just want to encourage them to demonstrate that sincere kindness to visitors.


----------



## Der Pilger (Aug 24, 2010)

sastark said:


> Der Pilger said:
> 
> 
> > sastark said:
> ...



Okay, fair enough, but that is a different question than the one in your title, "How to Retain Visitors."

Generally speaking, spiritual maturity will produce kindness and brotherly love. But for some specifics, this comes to mind: Invite visitors to a small group Bible study. I've found that small groups are one of the best means of ministering to people and doing that "one-anothering" that displays the love of Christ. This would not only have the benefit of allowing you to show them godliness and love, but it would also allow you to get to know them better and learn more about where they are spiritually. The small groups could also have monthly dinners, which would be breaks from the regular study where people can "hang out" and socialize.


----------



## KensingtonerRebbe (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's another thought: Get them plugged in during the week. Bible studies, prayer meetings, home groups, whatever your church has, plug them into these groups. Many people, especially singles, crave Christian fellowship during the week. Take the time to get them interested in whatever is going on from Monday to Saturday at the church.


----------



## calgal (Aug 25, 2010)

Tom and Jeremy : One thing to add to your very good ideas: give the information to the visitors and make it very clear they are welcome at any time not just "visitor's day": folks have scheduling issues they need to work out (work, family and other stuff). Some folks show up right away and others will show up later on when they have the time or feel "safe."


----------



## Der Pilger (Aug 25, 2010)

KensingtonerRebbe said:


> Here's another thought: Get them plugged in during the week. Bible studies, prayer meetings, home groups, whatever your church has, plug them into these groups. Many people, especially singles, crave Christian fellowship during the week. Take the time to get them interested in whatever is going on from Monday to Saturday at the church.


 
This brings up other, though related and important, questions: What if they are not really believers? How extensively should we plug people in before we get to know where they are at spiritually? An outreach consultant spoke at our church some time ago, and I was concerned about some things he said, one of which was his recommendation that we plug visitors in to church activities as if they were believing members of the body. Find a ministry where they fit, where they can find a niche, and plug them in there. That was the basic idea. But is that wise and biblical?

Don't get me wrong: I'm not saying we should not get visitors involved at all. My question rather has to do with the extent to which we get them involved.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 25, 2010)

Der Pilger said:


> KensingtonerRebbe said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another thought: Get them plugged in during the week. Bible studies, prayer meetings, home groups, whatever your church has, plug them into these groups. Many people, especially singles, crave Christian fellowship during the week. Take the time to get them interested in whatever is going on from Monday to Saturday at the church.
> ...



A great question. Probably worth its own thread. But here I'll say briefly...

One of the best ways unbelievers can see Christ is by seeing his church. So in general, the more we can bring them in and let them experience church life, the better. Many people have been saved after first plugging into Christian ministries and, by serving and struggling alongside believers, seeing God with new eyes through church ministries they were already involved in.

As much as I could identify unbelievers, I'd keep them out of:
-- Teaching/mentoring roles
-- Leadership roles
-- Participation in the sacraments

But other than these, I'm inclined to let them join in under the same conditions and guidance that believers take part in church activities. Many unbelievers really benefit from an inside look at life with Christ.


----------



## Austin (Aug 25, 2010)

I read about some church (in Calif?) that had a raffle for a new sportscar. In Toledo, OH there's a church that not only has a coffee bar, but also a laser light show & smoke machines during the service. Some places they tell folks that if they have money they should put it in the plate, but if they need money they should just take it out. 

Of course, then again we could just love on 'em and tell 'em about Jesus.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2010)

Since we are a church plant most people are visitors. Some weeks up to 1/3 of those present. We plug people in long before they make a statement of faith. As Jack pointed out this is only in non-leadership roles. Of course, that should go without saying.

If we waited until people joined before they could help then I would be doing everything.


----------



## paculina (Sep 9, 2010)

Something I've heard said about my church a few times by both visiting guests and visiting speakers is that we have love for _each other_. It's obvious when the members genuinely care about each other and that can be just as attractive to a visitor as anything directly aimed at them. And in fact, a congregation that is full of love and affection for each other almost can't help but to allow it to spill over onto their guests. THAT is genuine love. 

And it stands to reason that the opposite is true too - if there's dissension and tension among the membership or a general spirit of apathy and distance among the membership, visitors will also see and feel that. I think in that case, it doesn't really matter what you say or do as far as reaching out to visitors - the lack of warmth will drive them away eventually. No one wants to attend a church where there's no love. 

So I think one thing you can do to encourage visitor retention is to encourage love and unity among your own members and regular attenders.


----------

